# My cats lost its meow



## CHEEZE (May 14, 2009)

My cat has always been a talkative cat. I mean completely unlike anything you've ever heard. You ask him something in a questioning tone and he replies.  Well, anyway, recently, he has begun to open his mouth but no sound comes out. He used to do it a bit, but now he does it virtually all the time

I did a bit of research and found that he is in fact meowing at a very high pitch and we cannot hear it.

So, dear sirs, I ask your noble petting community, how do I fix his broken voice?

Mark

Also, just for fun, here's some pictures of him.
























He's called Archie!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

haven't got a clue about his voice - but he is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi there, please give your vet a quick call, there can be many reasons for a cat losing its meow. Some are pretty minor but it can also be a sign of something more serious.
I lost my 12 year old a few months ago and the first sign anything was wrong was him losing his meow :0(
I'm sure it will be nothing serious but it's always best to get it checked xx


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Heavenleigh said:


> Hi there, please give your vet a quick call, there can be many reasons for a cat losing its meow. Some are pretty minor but it can also be a sign of something more serious.
> I lost my 12 year old a few months ago and the first sign anything was wrong was him losing his meow :0(
> I'm sure it will be nothing serious but it's always best to get it checked xx


as above please please get to the vet asap, it can be minor but it can be very serious....one of my maine coons lost his meow last year and sadly it was very very serious  he was also 12.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Agree with previous -get baby to vet .

My little lad lost his voice and he had problems which ended up with his back teeth being taken out-he was a poorly little boy for a while.

Best to check


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww he's soooo cute! Lovely (large!) lol pics! 

I'd also go along with what everyone else has already said and give the vet a ring.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

I hope this isn't serious but I have to agree with the others, he's absolutley gorgeous


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

awwwawww AWWWW AWWWWWWWWW AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW your kitten is Amazingggg!!!! awwww thats made me go all soft and warm looking at himmm!! hope he gets his meow back soon!!! awwwwwwwww AWWWWWWW he is SO cuteeee


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Really sweet cat!! 
I hope his meow comes back soon xx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Your cat is stunning, hope everything is ok please keep us updated xxx


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

As others have said, no idea about the meowing, but wow he is stunning!


----------



## CHEEZE (May 14, 2009)

Okay, some good news. His meow mostly came back over night. He was going to the vet anyway on Saturday for vaccinations so we might mention it to the vet then. Probably, as you say, nothing to worry about! :wink:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Any news ........ ?


----------



## CHEEZE (May 14, 2009)

kittykat said:


> Any news ........ ?


Yep. Nothing wrong with him. The vert suspected it was larangitus as he had a runny nose etc as well. It's similar to when humans have it and can only speak in a whisper. He still gets it every now and again, but it's mostly back now. Thanks a lot people!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh glad he's all better now, I lose my voice from time to time (probably shouting at my daughter too much!) lol 

He is lovely :001_wub:


----------



## moomintroll69 (May 13, 2009)

He is the cutest little thing  What breed is he? He looks like my Winky when she was a kitten xx


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Glad he is better. Wish my queens would lose their voices when in season lol


----------



## Danny21 (Apr 29, 2009)

I was about to give a suggestion, but, nice to hear he's fine.

He's really really cute.


----------

